# Noodling



## The_Blob

anybody else done this? it is crazy-WILD!

I got a 33 pound fish & it felt like it weighed 300! I also got 2 20 pound fish, a very thrilling experience, what a great time

basically, you goto the most delapidated almost-condemned bait & tackle shop in the south you can find, with at least 6 rocking-chair-sitting, beer-drinking, tobaco-chewing grizzled guys you can find... also there must be at least 3 mixed-breed dogs of unknown heritage for every 2 people there.

then ask "which of you mouth-breathers is the ugliest, meanest, most inbred sunuvabitch in this here trailer park?"... you take the one who spits on your shoes as a guide *

after stocking the boat with supplies... beer, gasoline, beer, hanging line, beer, guide's teenaged kids, and beer, you then swear a blood-oath 'upon pain of death by 1000 anal-rapes' to NEVER disclose where "the best noodlin' be" while travelling to some antedeluvian cove

you then walk around in the shallows looking for potential 'noodlin' holes" in the lakebed & along the shore, never finding any yourself, but that's what the teenagers are for

you then dive below the most opaque water known & feel your way to the hole, sticking your arm all the way in & hope for a fish & NOT a snapping turtle, after the fish bites your hand you try to grab it by the gills & hoist it out, trying to not get a hernia in the process... using BOTH hands is highly recommended, as is a winch attached to a pickup truck for any fish over 10 pounds...

after being congratulated on outsmarting a fish with a brain the size of a pea & being told that 'chicks dig scars' and a few more attempts there & at different coves we cut the tails off our catch then string up the fish on the hangin' line between two poles tails down so the blood drains out into a trough in the boat - to be used with the leftover fish bits as turtle bait, motoring back to the marina as fast as possible because the beer is almost gone

:beercheer:

fresh, wild catfish is so amazingly good I'm pretty certain that I can't eat any farm-raised ones anymore, ever. with the blood drained out the meat is white

small catfish & farm-raised catfish are scavengers... large catfish are top-of-the-food-chain predators

*warning: only attempt this if you are RELATED to said ********  :usaflag:


----------



## dukman

you must not have picked the most ******* of them.... with all that beer and no 'shine?? 

I saw some people doing it on a TV show (whacked out sports, maybe??). I dunno... I just don't think I could do it. Call me what you want :flower:


----------



## The_Blob

dukman said:


> you must not have picked the most ******* of them.... with all that beer and no 'shine??


THAT was @ the 'unrated' party afterwards...

... no moonshine when noodlin', it makes your sweat smell in a way that scares off the fish


----------



## Canadian

I don't care what part of the world I'm in. I'm not asking anyone to show me their "noodling hole." ;-)

Is this the aquatic equivalent of "Snipe hunting?"


----------



## dukman

Canadian said:


> I don't care what part of the world I'm in. I'm not asking anyone to show me their "noodling hole." ;-)
> 
> Is this the aquatic equivalent of "Snipe hunting?"


Nope... you use a rifle to bag a snipe.


----------



## Jason

You know, it seems contradictory to my survival instinct to stick my arm down a hole in the bottom of a dank lake and "hope to not find a snapping turtle".

How are you going to contriibute to the forum here when something bites your fingers off? 

Enjoy the noodling!


----------



## The_Blob

Jason said:


> You know, it seems contradictory to my survival instinct to stick my arm down a hole in the bottom of a dank lake and "hope to not find a snapping turtle".
> 
> How are you going to contriibute to the forum here when something bites your fingers off?
> 
> Enjoy the noodling!


well, I was the WUSS who used the chainmail glove...


----------



## Canadian

Where'd you get that? Medieval times?


----------



## The_Blob

Canadian said:


> Where'd you get that? Medieval times?


 I use it in the kitchen so I don't cut myself


----------



## Jason

I'd rather take my chances with a paring knife than a 30 pound catfish any day.


----------



## kyfarmer

I have done it. Only in a survial have to case would i do it agian. Much older, a 30 lb cat would whoop my a** now. It is a rush for sure. List of catches fish,turtles,snakes,muskrat and a small beaver that tore my a** up good. Belive me i wasn't trying to hang on it was the other way around.


----------



## GatorDude

kyfarmer said:


> I have done it. Only in a survial have to case would i do it agian. Much older, a 30 lb cat would whoop my a** now. It is a rush for sure. List of catches fish,turtles,snakes,muskrat and a small beaver that tore my a** up good. Belive me i wasn't trying to hang on it was the other way around.


I always wondered if people found some bad, bad, critters in the mud and murk!


----------



## Expeditioner

Never been noodling........but I slept at a Holiday Inn Select!!! Not much of na opportunity in our area.........it is far easier to use a frog gig to spear the fish, a trot line, or bowfishing rig! Less energy expenditure!!!!!!:beercheer:


----------



## rainygardener

Yah!
I call it red neck fishin'. Done it at Lake Powell and caught a baby bass. I was just fooling around and really caught me off guard!


----------

